# Home Depot sale



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Home Depot is having it's once a year sale. ( At least herre in AZ)

They have all kinds of stuff Green Taged. 

They had two Ridgid Jig Saws on a table one with out box saw only marked Re conditioned for 99 bucks. They had another, same exact saw, in a box with carring case, for 79 bucks

I do not know if this is nation wide or just local 

But if your doing remondling I saw doors on sale. appliances on sale flooring on sale toos boxes on sale you may want to check this out. 

I saw some Milwalkee cordless drill batteries on sale.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Home Depot here in Western Ny tends to be on a conitnual clearance sale...there is always one or two tables discreetly placed in some department with merchandise that has been returned or is incomplete or reconditioned for sometimes decent prices. 

Chas


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Was at our local HD yesterday. They did not have such a sale going. I think the individual store kind of does their own thing. Some the HD around here have the 10% discount for retired military, some don't.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I go to Home Depot about once every two years to remind myself why I don't go to Home Depot. Works like a charm!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

10% discount at Lowes and HD all the time for retired military in Manassas VA


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 29 Jan 2010 05:09 AM 
10% discount at Lowes and HD all the time for retired military in Manassas VA 
All the Lowes I go to have the retired military discount and the cashiers can input the discount at the cash register. 2 of the 4 HD's I go to don't have the discount. One of the stores that does require a manager to over ride the cast register. Makes you feel like an idiot with a problem while others wait impatiently in line.

I remember HD said they were going to curtail contractor services. But it seems like the more customers standing line makes for more employees sitting behind the contractor desk doing nothing.


I am beginning to loose it for HD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly HD has florced several of the smaller "local" stores to close and they are "almost" the only game left in town. 

Chas


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry about the misinformation. I thought it was a nation wide sale 

It is sad that then drove a lot of the small guys out of business. They are carring less and less invatory geared for the DYI guy. Things are coming in multipul pacakges. I need one not five. 

Management is nuts. They are absolutly mean to thier Employees. I get so angry being asked "CAN I HELP YOU " every five feet. The corporate rule is they must acknowledge every person that passes them even if they are helping another customer. They have spies come in and test to see of employees do this. One can be written up or fired if they do not speak to any one with in ear shot. They must get a response from you. You can not ignore them. Heaven help the hard of hearing or the deaf.


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

.


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 28 Jan 2010 10:33 PM 
I go to Home Depot about once every two years to remind myself why I don't go to Home Depot. Works like a charm! 

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

Posted By John J on 30 Jan 2010 08:23 AM 
Sorry about the misinformation. I thought it was a nation wide sale 

It is sad that then drove a lot of the small guys out of business. They are carring less and less invatory geared for the DYI guy. Things are coming in multipul pacakges. I need one not five. 

Management is nuts. They are absolutly mean to thier Employees. I get so angry being asked "CAN I HELP YOU " every five feet. The corporate rule is they must acknowledge every person that passes them even if they are helping another customer. They have spies come in and test to see of employees do this. One can be written up or fired if they do not speak to any one with in ear shot. They must get a response from you. You can not ignore them. Heaven help the hard of hearing or the deaf. 



That's an easy one. "Your attempt at social interaction is hereby acknowledged". And if that doesn't work, F*CK OFF usually gets them moving along. Does anyone here know if they have ever considered the fact that they lack the simple ability to HELP YOU from bothering you?

Shop Lowe's or better yet, keep your local ACE Hardware in business.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate those big stores, walk a mile to find someone to ask, then walk another mile to get to it, then they are out of it. Give me Ace or True Value anytime, but ours closed up. Sigh....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Back when I was living in Santa Rosa they had three hardware stores. 

Remember HOME CLUB? There motto was " If you need it...We'r out of it" 

Schriber Brothrs......"If we don't have it .....You don't need it." Thee sure was a lot of stuff I didn't need. 

Then there was Wilsons......"What the **** did you come to my store for?" 

Well every one one of them are gone. 

HD drove them out of business


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I'll be the vocal minority here...

I have to drive past 3 independent hardware/home improvement stores to get to Home Depot. Many, many times I have told myself, "It's such a basic item, just swing in to one of the locally owned places". Invariably, after parking the truck, trying to find the item, waiting for them to ask the boss-man if they even carry the item, I have to leave the store empty-handed to go to HD. Personally, I like HD's corporate's action to acknowledge customers. That was the gripe about them for years - "Where is the guy in the orange apron"? During these tough economic times, they have become pro-active to help the shopper. Now here's the kicker, for my occupation I help independent businesses with customer loyalty & retention, and help them secure new customers. The small independents around here still aren't getting it - and HD is. Will my smaller local guys survive? I don't know, only time will tell. But from my personal experience, it is HD who is trying to take care of the customers, have fully stocked shelves, and have competitive pricing. If you are an independent retailer, take notice. Sometimes you have to copy what the big guys are doing to survive.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well in our little HD they have cut staff back enough, so that the complaint about being asked if you need help every 5 foot is invalid, at least for me. Recently I was remodelling a closet. Now knowing how my mother overloads her closet rods I WILL NOT use the wimply thin walled rods they sell for that. I go for black pipe and flanges. Well I told the guy at HD to cut the two pieces to 35 1/2 inches WITH the flanges. He cut and threaded and screwed up one one set of threads and sold me 4 flanges. I got home and the rods were 35 1/2" plus without the flanges on them. Plus one flange still would not screw on right. So Mondya after work returned with reciept in ahnd and two flanges and two pipes. He grumbled about ahving to cut them down and rethread them and had the same issues I'd had with the defective flange. Turns out it was threaded properly BUT at a 10 degree angle?!?!?!? Of course he ahd sold me the last 4 flanges on Sunday night. They are open later than anyone on Sundays which is why I was there in the first place. So off to Customer service again. Returned the defective flange. In the car up the road to the local hardware store to see what they had. On the way realized I was headed past the local Valu Home center. Found what I needed without any help and got the cute blond cashier who could not get my debit card to swipe and had to call the manger who took it as an opportunity for a training excersize. Who had made a big deal about tellign her how it was supposed to work and then was all flustered when it was simpler than he told her and tried to blame me becasue his registers would not scan my card. Sometimes local stores do not get it but the BIG BOX stores do not get it either. The store I was headed for on the other side of town is a family owned and usually well stocked and well staffed store with another one across town near where I work. the problem is the hours are shorter. You can buy in bulk or by ones and twos for hardware. They simply do not carry wood products. They have been in business for 4 generations that way. I love going with a short list and hundred dollars as I ALWAYS find a tool that I need and they do surplus tools and "other things" so what if the side cutters do not have a rubber coated handle and are seconds they still work and for $1 they are higher quality than the $1 bin at the other stores. Ok I need to lay off the coffee this morning. 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently discovered something about Home Depot..and im very disappointed.. 

I got a $50 gift card for HD for my birthday last month.. 
I wanted to buy a new power tool with it (a hand-held angle grinder, or a bench grinder) 
So I went to a local HD to check out the selection.. 

I discovered that EVERY..and I mean *quite literally every* power tool, of every kind, sold at HD, are all Made in China. 
I went around and checked every box, just to be sure..*all* brands sold at HD are Made in China.. 

I know I know..its just a "sign of the times"..but I refuse to accept that.. 
Lowes does carry a small selection of tools made in the USA..not many, but some.. 
I bought a Kobalt socket set at Lowes last year..actually made in the USA.. 
I know its a losing battle, but I will refuse to buy Chinese goods as long as posible, if there is a made in the USA alternative.. 

So im going to use my HD gift card to buy some lumber instead, to build a basement workbench.. 
and I will go to Lowes and see if I can actually find a bench grinder made in the USA..unlikely, but I will look.. 
if I cant find one, I will buy an old used one at a Flea market instead..(we have a big local flea market that sells 
all kinds of old stuff like that..) 

Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
Thanks for your commitment. From someone who works in a mostly "American made" factory, one of the last kitchen cutlery manufacturers in the US, AND home of the best kitchen knives in the world it does mean something to the folks that work here. 

Chas


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I stopped going to HD and have returned to my local True Value. Four miles away rather than 15 with much friendlier staff.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's something that you may not know. The power tools like routers, and drills and such. Black and decker, Skill, Potter Cable, Dewalt and Rigid are all owned my the same company and all are made in China. Even the Sears Craftsman power tools are made in China. Thank God for my Old Delta tools, At least they were made in the USA, but alas, now they are also made in China.

Dan S.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

There was a time, a few years ago, when replacement batteries for your power tools were fairly reasonably priced, then stocks dried up, then the prices went up. Reason: all the manufacturers were bought up by Chinese company or companies. On the other hand - I'm old enough to remember when the Japanese were going to own us, lock, stock & barrel. It's enough to make my head explode.

Regarding one of the other threads on this board, I've noticed (with GREAT displeasure) that my nearby Lowe's has instituted that "say hello to the customer" crap, too. I didn't get fifty feet into the store last week (approx. ten seconds) and already I had acknowledged three employees. Leave me alone until I ASK for help.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Home Depot sends in managers from other HD stores as shoppers. If the employees don't say hello or offer help to everyone with in ear shot. They are written up and subject to dismissal. Even if they are already helping someone else. 

That is a little extreem to me.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I play Andy Rooney?
"Did you ever notice...."
1. If you don't NEED help, there is at least one, usually two store employees following you around like lost puppies, but when you WANT help, the store is apparently completely deserted?

1a. If you go in wearing dress clothes or a neat company uniform you get decent service, if you go in wearing stained up work clothes they look at you like you're gonna steal the whole [email protected]#$ store? 

2. If you know EXACTLY what you need, they either never heard of it, don't carry it, or are out of it until the second Tuesday of next week.

2a. If you need parts for something that isn't in the stupid computer, nobody could possibly have ever made such a thing, let alone the store ever have sold it to you. 

3. Big box stores carry at LEAST 100,000 ugly. useless items that nobody in their right mind would buy... but somebody must... that you have to hike past to find out that they don't carry what you need? (HD, Target....)

4. Whatever is 'on sale' this month just happens to be something that is desperately wrong with your car, even though all you wanted was a new battery (Sears.......)
5. Nothing is EVER located where it was just YESTERDAY when you were in the store comparing prices (Mal-Wart....)

6. If you send your wife (or are a woman) for a specific item the clerk will try to convince her that what you sent her for couldn't possibly be RIGHT, and try to sell her something more expensive and/or totally useless for whatever you are trying to do? 

7. You usually discover you desperately NEED something to finish a project about 3 minutes after the store closed?

8. As soon as you bite the bullet and buy something, it will go on sale at a competitor's store the next week?

9. The surest way to find any lost item is to give up and go buy a more expensive replacement? 

10. Every project takes at LEAST twice as long and costs three times as much as it should?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, and 11. If all you really NEED is a 25c part, it's only actually available in a $300 kit/assortment/sub-assembly?


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

People used to gripe that there was no customer service at HD. Now, they gripe because there is to much. Makes no sense.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I liked Andy Roony. I thought he was funny.

I like the Greeter at Wall Mart.

Every big box store should have one.

If you need help you know exactly where to go to get it.

Then he could find someone to help you

Then those of us who know what we are doing can go about our busniess un interrupted.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

We actually had a HD close on the East side of town..........

I think Menards (better quality stuff) is hurting both Lowes and HD. 


Craig


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 14 Mar 2010 08:58 AM 
I liked Andy Roony. I thought he was funny.

I like the Greeter at Wall Mart.

Every big box store should have one.

If you need help you know exactly where to go to get it.

Then he could find someone to help you

Then those of us who know what we are doing can go about our busniess un interrupted. 


When I get accosted by the "Greeter" at Wally*World, I always ask where the free stuff is... 

I get a quizical look and then I say,

"Well, Wal*Mart has been lowering prices for years, so I figure there oughta be a lot of free stuff by now."


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a big world out there. If you do not like HD then do not go to HD. There are still plenty of smaller hardware stores, and if there is not one in your area you can find anything and everything on the internet. But you know what? Since you will probably save a few bucks at HD you will complain about them but still go there 9 times out of 10. Thats what it is really all about. You may pick and choose a purchase here and there from the little guy to make yourself _*feel*_ like you are buying *American* or going against the "_Big Evil Corporations_ " but in the end, out go the scruples..........................you gonna save the bucks.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 14 Mar 2010 01:29 PM 
Its a big world out there. If you do not like HD then do not go to HD. There are still plenty of smaller hardware stores, and if there is not one in your area you can find anything and everything on the internet. But you know what? Since you will probably save a few bucks at HD you will complain about them but still go there 9 times out of 10. Thats what it is really all about. You may pick and choose a purchase here and there from the little guy to make yourself _*feel*_ like you are buying American or going against the "_Big Evil Corporations_ " but in the end, out go the scruples..........................you gonna save the bucks.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Never mind HD. I loved Mik's Spike Jones clip. As a kid I idolized the guy (Ernie Kovacs and Steve Allen too) and bought all his 78-rpm records, which I still have. For your trivia file: Jones was from Long Beach, California; Doodles Weaver, one of his zany accomplices, was the brother of Pat Weaver (head of NBC, I think), whose daughter is Sigourny Weaver. Talk about your six degrees of separation...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By joe rusz on 14 Mar 2010 06:19 PM 
Never mind HD. I loved Mik's Spike Jones clip. As a kid I idolized the guy (Ernie Kovacs and Steve Allen too) and bought all his 78-rpm records, which I still have. For your trivia file: Jones was from Long Beach, California; Doodles Weaver, one of his zany accomplices, was the brother of Pat Weaver (head of NBC, I think), whose daughter is Sigourny Weaver. Talk about your six degrees of separation... 

I think some Relative of Sigourny Weaver was at Marty's last September.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody remember the Handy Dan stores?


----------

